# geforce experience takes an age to load..



## trog100 (Jan 30, 2016)

from click to being ready to use.. 50 seconds as i just timed it.. is it as slow for everyone or just me.. ??

what the f-ck is it doing for all this time.. it takes longer to load than my entire f-cking operating system.. he he

trog


----------



## 64K (Jan 30, 2016)

Uninstall it. You don't need it anyway.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 30, 2016)

Mine takes 11 seconds.  Two questions, is yours installed on SSD or HDD, and if you have AV have you told it that it's ok? If not, it will likely scan it every time it is opened.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2016)

trog100 said:


> from click to being ready to use.. 50 seconds as i just timed it.. is it as slow for everyone or just me.. ??
> 
> what the f-ck is it doing for all this time.. it takes longer to load than my entire f-cking operating system.. he he
> 
> trog



Mine was always loading slow as well (haven't used it for a while now) , I have it installed on SSD.


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 30, 2016)

trog100 said:


> from click to being ready to use.. 50 seconds as i just timed it.. is it as slow for everyone or just me.. ??
> 
> what the f-ck is it doing for all this time.. it takes longer to load than my entire f-cking operating system.. he he
> 
> trog



After 2 minutes and 38 seconds of waiting, i get this:







I haven't opened it since install though. Maybe it takes longer to load if you don't use it that often? 

Edit: mine's installed on an SSD.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 30, 2016)

Both, NVIDIA Control Panel and NVIDIA Experience take freaking forever to open and too load list of apps. Even on HDD+SSD hybrid combo. I doubt it's much different with pure SSD...


----------



## trog100 (Jan 30, 2016)

my control panel is quick enough.. its just my geforce experience that takes ages.. my machine aint exactly a slowcoach ether which is why i wonder what the f-ck is going on..

its a good job i dont really need to open it  that often else it would piss me off even more.. nothing should be that slow.. he he

its just sits there with the little blue circle spinning just like the system has crashed but after 50 seconds or so up it pops.. 

trog


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 30, 2016)

Well that's why I asked. Mine is on SSD and takes 11 seconds.  Your list of games will not appear if it has not checkd for updated suggested settings for awhile until it checks.

When it says it is refreshing the game  list, it is checking, because NVIDIA periodically updates suggested settings.  Plus it will look for those for new games you have installed.

So, the less it is run, the slower it will be.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 30, 2016)

i have mine set to check games list daily but that is about all.. i tried pretty much telling it to do bugger except open up.. it still take an age.. but whatever its checking i cant see any logical reason why it takes so long hence my post.. okay yours takes 11 seconds.. mine takes 50..

i am talking about trying to open it soon after closing it.. not after several days of not being used.. your 11 seconds sounds okay my 50 seconds  sounds like a buggy unusable piece of sh-t.. 

my games list hasnt changed for weeks i think i may try uninstalling the thing and starting from scratch.. i have a feeling it never used to take this long to open..

i just tried it on an old dell machine i have.. it did open up much quicker on that but then again there are no games on that.. he he

trog

ps.. i just uninstalled it.. rebooted.. downloaded a fresh one.. installed it and switched everything off.. no checking for updates or anything.. i takes exactly 45 seconds to open up.. it finds nine games and knows what the settings are..

i am going to hazard a guess here.. when it opens it trawls though all the games it finds looking for the settings and that is what takes it so long.. if i could stop it doing this i would do.. but i cant speed it up at all.. but ether way any piece software that takes so long to open on a fast machine is a buggy piece of unusable crap.. 

i use it as a frame rate counter otherwise it would go in the bin.. he he..

i will add all my games are on an ssd drive.. god knows how long the bloody thing would take to open if they were on a spinning disk..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 31, 2016)

Well that completely sucks, man.  Just a guess, do you have it allowed to make changes on its own in settings, or only to let you know?


----------



## qubit (Jan 31, 2016)

64K said:


> Uninstall it. You don't need it anyway.


It's dead handy for driver updates as it does it all automatically, which is quite convenient. It's also pretty good for creating videos of your gameplay, so it certainly has its uses.

I just use it for driver updates.

Just tried starting mine, which was about 30 seconds. Things like checking in with the NVIDIA mothership will be part of the delay.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 31, 2016)

qubit said:


> NVIDIA mothership



Lmao!!!  That analogy really takes the whole thing to a new level!


----------



## qubit (Jan 31, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Lmao!!!  That analogy really takes the whole thing to a new level!


haha thought you'd like it!


----------



## AsRock (Jan 31, 2016)

WOW is it that bad ?, 11 seconds i cannot even see that as reasonable to be honest.

Is it in beta still or some thing ?, can you not tell it check online see if that speeds it or some thing or at least to see if that is part of the issue.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2016)

this was happening to a friend of mine. had to close all his temp monitoring programs (realtemp, afterburner, etc) before it worked normally. didn't figure out which one caused the slowdowns - i7 on an SSD, took a good minute or two and then would crash out.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 1, 2016)

just an update on this.. after my attempts at removing and re-installing the bloody thing i discovered my nvidia control panel would not open up.. click on it and nothing happens.. he he

i rolled the entire system back a couple of weeks using a system disk image and repair disk i keep up to date sooner that piss about trying to fix it.. it all works now but still takes 45 sends to f-cking load.. 

maybe i am spoilt but when you get used to things popping up instantly.. things that dont seem to stand out like a sore thumb..

trog


----------



## btarunr (Feb 1, 2016)

I never use it, but it's taking upwards of 25 seconds to load for me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2016)

am i the only one seeing the irony, that AMD drivers finally load fast and Nvidias are loading slow?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 1, 2016)

I have never and will never install (unless its forced, LOL) NVExperience. I am part of enough forums (like many of you) that post threads for hotfixes and updates. I am also savvy enough to go look for them when I am having a problem. Othewise, I generally do not update for months unless there is a specific fix/improvement for a game I play.

I swear 1/3 of all driver related problems would go away if people don't just click through the install process and install the kitchen sink . If you "need" it, you need it though.

Its driver and physx... that is it.


----------

